# Statements From the Trumatic C3402, C6002 Handbook



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I have been reading the Trumatic handbook supplied with our motorhome. I came across some statements that are of interest and that have been the subjects of discussion on this forum.

1 The Trumatic C is a hot air liquid gas heating system with integrated hot water boiler (12 Litres). The burner operates fan supported, *which ensures trouble freefunction even when on the move. National restrictions must be observed with regard to operation when on the move*

2 *Heating operation is basically possible without restriction with or without water content*

Wether you would choose to do either is a different matter

regards

Geoff


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geoff,

yes, both statements are also found in the original (German) handbooks, and they are both true. 

I have done both frequently and will continue so. No problem.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Unfortunatly uk vans won't allow you to do that as power to the rear is cut when engine is running


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Gerhard (or anyone)
To clarify please? So I don't need water in the tank to be able to switc h on gas heater _eg to maintain a +4deg temp to prevent dumping of fresh water.

If so how doesi t work? What exactly is heated??

- Sorry for silly question :roll:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tellbell,

unfortunately I do not know exactly how it works, shame on me... :wink: As far as I remember it will then simply heat up the empty boiler

But at least it does work: You can at any time switch on the gas heater, even if there is no water in it!

This is valid for all *Trumatic C* heaters, about other models I do not know.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

We used our ( rapido )Trumatic C heater last weekend on the beach in southport with all the water drained and it worked perfectly on *gas*, what Gerhard is saying is true no matter the model of m/h and i did ring Truma up and ask them and they confirmed it.

Bob


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Trumatic C*

Hi All,

I've been using mine with the water drained off and also tried it on the move with no problems.

Obviously not a good idea to pull in to a fuel filling station with the boiler switched on though.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I think its a mindset problem.

I have been camping, caravanning, boating and now motorhoming since 1975. In all that time it has been second nature to turn the gas bottle off when on the move. To now turn on the gas AND light the heater when driving - thats a big step for me to take, albeit a mental one. It is possible for me to do this because the 12 volt system works when the engine is running

As to lighting the heater with no water present - a bit like turning a kettle on with no water in it.  

Look, I know its OK to do both of these operations as described in the handbook - but to actually DO them, call me a whimp, but I would struggle. :roll: 

regards

Geoff


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to Gerhard and Bob for that- as a follow-up(sorry!) Would you know if the same applies to using the electric heater?? I ask this because our Truma C was retro fitted with an electric element/belt thingy and the switch is often inadertently knocked onto the "on" position (it's in a silly place near to a cupboard). NB this electric element is for water heating only-not for heating the 'van itself,

Thanks again in anticipation

Tel


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

tel, after checking with Truma this is the advice they gave me.

C6002 *GAS ONLY* operation when no water in heater.

6002EH *GAS AND ELECTRIC* operation with no water in heater.

It looks like your heater is a C6002 so *GAS* only.

bob


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

tel,
The electric band heater only works on 240 volts, so wouldn't
work on the move.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

very true Tel, but we go to our van sometimes where it is in storage on a farm and spend the night there (lovely veiws) and we plug in the leccy but as it is too much bother to fill the water tank and then empty it again we carry a 25 ltr. container for the use of, so we do use our heater on leccy with no water in system.

Bob


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Understood :lol: THanks all


----------

